# My jag pair



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

Love at first sight 

















Female

















Male flaring a bit









The pair looking pissed









In these pictures they were in a 20gallon recently they were moved into their 75gallon.

I hope to be able to upgrade in the future.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great look'n pair







they must be happy in the 75 gallon


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

i had the male jag in the 20gal for less than a month and the pair were the 20gal for less than 20hours together


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice man cant wait to see them breed


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> nice man cant wait to see them breed
> [snapback]1155626[/snapback]​


i cant either im really excited

jags are hard to come buy in my area


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

as said on A-D, great fish man


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice lookin pair of jags


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice pair, they are looking good already









Is it your intention to breed?


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

I'd like them to breed.

BTW does anyone know how to trigger or get them in the mood to breed i have 2 big piecies of slate that i hope they will use.
Is there anything else i can do besides hope and wait for when their ready like a big water change or a change in temp.?

TIA


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

Feed them at regular intervals so that the female puts on weight in her belly, it will be noticable. Giving them good water conditions might help. I had one solo female spawn by herself (very unexpectedly) and all I had done was feed her regularly and change about 1/4 tank every other day. (I just wanted her to pick up some size and since I had her beside my desk I would use her as a break from working so the abundant husbandry was easy to give) Also, I had my pair spawn in a 10" clay pot and the eggs were on the inner bottom surface. So I'd suggest to lay your rocks flat.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

blue thanks for responding 
i do have two flat slate peices of rock and feed daily and sometimes not normal intervals though

the male almost shows no aggresion at all towards her just occasionally 
and they hang out together constantly so im assuming their both just not ready to spawn , but im goin make sure the water qualiy is perfect and hopefully they spawn soon.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I love jags reminds me of my old guys. Where i live jags are all over the place. But looks like u might be makin some money.


----------

